# Jack Reacher: Never Go Back comes to Blu-ray and 4K Ultra HD January 31st and Digital HD January 17th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> TOM CRUISE RETURNS AS LEE CHILD’S ICONIC HERO IN THE ACTION-PACKED THRILLER BASED ON THE BEST-SELLING BOOK SERIES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh my... I completely forgot about this title. 

Did you catch it in the theaters, Mike?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Oh my... I completely forgot about this title.
> 
> Did you catch it in the theaters, Mike?


No I didn't. I wanted to but life got in the way. I'll hopefully be reviewing it 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian Piest (Jan 23, 2017)

Missed it in cinemas. Any good?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't checked it out JUST yet, but it's on the review schedule for this week, so keep an eye out for the review


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sweet... you lucky dog!


----------

